# Maodys TT-RS on Nordschleife (and maybe other tracks)



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

According to a similar thread in the Golf 7 R section (and having learned that there are some people interested in vids of track driving) I decided to open a new thread here as well for posting my onboards of Nurburgring Nordschleife (and maybe other tracks). Hope here are users as well who have fun with them.

Yesterday - April 9th 2017 - was the first rollout of the TT-RS on my favourite racetrack. I have to say you recognize the difference between the old PQ35 platform of the TT-RS compared to the new MQB platform of the Golf 7 R. The G 7 R is easier to drive fast, the TT requires more work by the driver. Especially the steering is hard to get used to. Here are the first three onboards:

1. Very first lap, still very cautious, not only cause of the new car but cause there are usually slippery track parts early in the morning:






2. 2nd lap - quite fast already, you can see the potential of the car:






3. 3rd lap, though still early in the morning a typical Sunday tourist lap: oilspill in the beginning, yellow lights & flags and a big motorcycle crash in the middle of the lap. Track was closed for nearly 2 hours after that.






More is yet to come, did 11 laps in total...


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> SNIP... 2nd lap - quite fast already, you can see the potential of the car:
> More is yet to come, did 11 laps in total...


Marcus,
Certainly can see the potential, which put some big smiles on this old face. Looking really good and looking forward to more videos.
A great initial start Marcus!
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> Certainly can see the potential, which put some big smiles on this old face. Looking really good and looking forward to more videos.
> A great initial start Marcus!
> -Rod


Kind thanks, Sir! :thumbup:

My pleasure if it's yours.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And here are three more vids from The Ring, freshly uploaded today:

1. Murder traffic, lots of overtaking necessary:






2. Following a mate in his Megane RS (fast car - from 3:30)






3. Chasing 2 superfast Meganes through tourist traffic:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now, some new vids. Still from 09th of April, the day of the first rollout. The last ones I have from the day.
Next planned visit is for Sunday 30th of April and surely I will bring new vids with me... 

1. A non spectacular lap but in the end the fastest (and cleanest) of the day. 
All in all not that bad for the first try with a never before driven car with ****ty software and handicap weight on the passenger seat (on drivers seat anyway )






2. Another non spectacular but clean and easy lap, only a few thenths slower, done in one go with the other lap, co-driver as well
If the 991 GT3 RS hadn't left the track at the second (early) exit he may have pulled me to a PB. 






3. And last but not least a lap with much more action, sparks sprinkling bikers and some 'crazy' power limo drivers obviously thinking a fat V8 was enough on track  
In the end only a few tenths slower than the best as well.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Touristic Driving 2017-04-30*

New material ion the YT channel, yesterday touristic driving for me again. Brought some vids with me...

1. One lap behind my norwegian mate Lars in his all stock 991 GTS, chasing a GT3






2. One lap behind another Norwegian buddy, Dag, in his wonderful 'Gulf' 991






3. A lap behind my mate Christian in his Cupra R 290 (stock drivetrain) chasing a Viper ACR






Maybe you have fun watching...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Three more Nordschleife Onboard vids for those who like. 
All driven with my Norwegian buddies again. Have fun! 

1. In the lead of two Porsche 991 (GTS + Carrera)






2. Leading Dag only for a fast lap






3. Following the wonderful 991 'Gulf' Carrera again


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*I caught up so to speak...........*

I had a chance to see all the new videos of the TT RS now; great driving. I can see that your lines are sometimes a bit different than they were in the R. Is that because the TT RS is more difficult to drive? I suppose the three newest videos are with the new tires? The tires you had in the earlier videos were quite squeely and noisy. I bet that drove you mad, no pun intended. The new tires seem to make less noise. But is also seems that the TT RS just has more tire noise through the turns than the MKVII R. Do you notice that or is it just me?

I really liked watching you follow the different 911s. Of course the GT3 is such a phenomenally great handler, but Lar's car and Dag's car sure handle very nicely as well. And it appears they have a great knowledge of the 'ring as well. Is Dag's car stock (besides the vinyl paint)? Looked like in that little drag race you two had that your car is a bit faster to 80ish MPH or so and then Dag's car starts pulling on you a little. Must be fun running with these guys and seeing how they vary from your car.

Finally, as I've notice in these videos, and of course those in the MKVII R, it doesn't matter how fast your car is. It matters the skills you possess. Passing GT3s and Ferrari's must feel very satisfying! Happy Sunday


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I had a chance to see all the new videos of the TT RS now; great driving. I can see that your lines are sometimes a bit different than they were in the R. Is that because the TT RS is more difficult to drive? I suppose the three newest videos are with the new tires? The tires you had in the earlier videos were quite squeely and noisy. I bet that drove you mad, no pun intended. The new tires seem to make less noise. But is also seems that the TT RS just has more tire noise through the turns than the MKVII R. Do you notice that or is it just me?


It must be really hard looking all those videos of around 8 minutes length in one go...  The lines still differ a bit cause I am still not used to the power understeer while accelerating out of the curves and the understeer while steering into the curves. And - you're right - cause the TT is a bit more difficult to drive. The fact that in the last three vids there is less noise may come from the 'better' lines learning more and more avoiding the understeer. But I drove the same set of tires. The next vids will be with new tires (MPSC2) but I fear the constructional understeer will not get too much less. And yes, I notice that as well and it does not make me happy really...



20th875 said:


> I really liked watching you follow the different 911s. Of course the GT3 is such a phenomenally great handler, but Lar's car and Dag's car sure handle very nicely as well. And it appears they have a great knowledge of the 'ring as well. Is Dag's car stock (besides the vinyl paint)? Looked like in that little drag race you two had that your car is a bit faster to 80ish MPH or so and then Dag's car starts pulling on you a little. Must be fun running with these guys and seeing how they vary from your car.


So much fun!  Yes, both of the Norwegian guys know the track quite well and Porsches are generally very good track cars from the fabrique. Both cars are totally stock but Dag's car has Pirelli Trofeo R semislicks. Very sharp tires with a huge amount of extra grip. This is the reason why Dag seems to pull away from me after some curves. He can go much better lines and has more grip out of the curves. I had the chance to drive the car once on The Ring for two laps and have to say the traction is phenomenal. Out of the stand (or very slow curves) I have a short advantage from the quattro, then the Porsche is better and in high speed areas I catch up again. Porsche is lighter as well, I think around 100 Kg. And Dag weight is around 40 Kgs less than mine. 



20th875 said:


> Finally, as I've notice in these videos, and of course those in the MKVII R, it doesn't matter how fast your car is. It matters the skills you possess. Passing GT3s and Ferrari's must feel very satisfying! Happy Sunday


Yes, exactly this is true. Power is not the thing on The Ring if you once have 300 HP in a hot hatch. 100 HP more don't increase your times automatically. And, yes again, it is very satisfying and funny.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Touristic Driving Nordschleife 2017-05-21*

Was on The Ring again yesterday. Though the weather was fantastic (perfect conditions, not too hot, dry & not too cold) and it was a Sunday all was smooth. 
No chaos, no traffic jam, neither on nor off track. And with the new set of tires (Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2) the car behaved like a completely new car. Very 
precise steering in and minimized understeer. Had to learn new steering points into the curves.  

In total I did 11 laps, brought some vids with me, three of them I'd like to show:

1. Warm up lap with a wonderful M4 GTS (on his warm up lap as well)






2. Chased by a hell fast Cupra R from France (the driver will upload his onboard after being home again, we'll crosspost)






3. Fastest lap of the day 






Slowly I get more and more used to the car and it's getting better. Have fun!


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

Marcus,
What a great track day, with everything in your favor and working well. Great to see such track days. Tires sound like a good improvement in handling, will be interesting to hear how many laps you get out of them, before you have to replace them. And speaking of laps, you must be very close to 900 laps now. What is your current lap total?

As always thanks for the video's, Marcus, they always show us things that we can't experience here in the U.S. and we learn from your driving experience videos and comments.
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> What a great track day, with everything in your favor and working well. Great to see such track days. Tires sound like a good improvement in handling, will be interesting to hear how many laps you get out of them, before you have to replace them. And speaking of laps, you must be very close to 900 laps now. What is your current lap total?
> 
> As always thanks for the video's, Marcus, they always show us things that we can't experience here in the U.S. and we learn from your driving experience videos and comments.
> -Rod


I will let you know how long these Cup2 lasted on the TT.
In total I am at 1.000 + laps. Can't say it exactly on one lap but more than 1.000 is correct anyway. 

You know you're always welcome Rod. And it's my pleasure if it's yours.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wow, over 1,000 laps on the Ring'! AND New Personal Best. Amazing*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> I will let you know how long these Cup2 lasted on the TT.
> In total I am at 1.000 + laps. Can't say it exactly on one lap but more than 1.000 is correct anyway.
> 
> You know you're always welcome Rod. And it's my pleasure if it's yours.


Didn't know that you'd completed so many laps but now it makes even more sense because you are so fast around that track. Experience and knowledge inform wise steering input on a tough track. You make it look easy.

Indeed, the tires sound like they are not having to work so hard and you have better control of the car; though I did note the front end got out from under you a bit in that left-hand corner - nice save.

I've also noticed that the cage seems to make less noise. Have you been able to isolate the noise but there is no fix?

Finally, congrats on your new Personal Best. Must feel great to do that so early on in the season. :laugh::laugh: Two big grins for you!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Didn't know that you'd completed so many laps but now it makes even more sense because you are so fast around that track. Experience and knowledge inform wise steering input on a tough track. You make it look easy.
> 
> Indeed, the tires sound like they are not having to work so hard and you have better control of the car; though I did note the front end got out from under you a bit in that left-hand corner - nice save.
> 
> ...


He he, you are the first to notice my little power understeer mistake in that left-hand.  Shortly going from the throttle and opening the steering was all what was to do to keep it back in line again to be honest. 
And you're totally right, it is all about experience and seat time on Nordschleife (not only there of course). An experienced driver is able to leave less experienced drivers behind although they may have 100 + HP more.
So the amount of laps - lots of them done with professional advice - makes it look easy. The cage has settled more and more and I think it reached the ground now.  The garage told me that this is a normal procedure.

Kind thanks! Yea mate, it's a great feeling if the car begins to work how it should. Let's have a look what might be possible still in the rest of the season.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Three more laps of the weekend before were uploaded last night. All sub8, have fun.  

1. The very first sub8 (short ) with the TT, early in the morning. The first you'll never forget, they say... :wink: 






2. Another one, even short sub8 as the first, some nice cars met






3. Faster than the others, 2nd fastest of the day, E92 M3 GTS in the end


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Sub8 - Congrats*

You passed that Focus RS twice; not sure he is too happy!!

Looks like when you get a clean track you'll head much lower into the 7s. Awesome!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> You passed that Focus RS twice; not sure he is too happy!!
> 
> Looks like when you get a clean track you'll head much lower into the 7s. Awesome!


To be honest, I did not meet one really fast Focus RS on The Ring ever. 
If you ask for my oppinion, these are poser cars.

What is possible with clear track maybe we will see in July when I am on a two 
days trackday with open straight and open pitlane.  Thanks, buddy!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Premiere: Nurburgrimg 24h Layout*

You know guys, there is a first time for everything.  

Since alle those years I am driving The Ring there was still a premiere for me yesterday. For the very first time I drove the very rare classic Nürburgring 24h Layout of The Ring. 
Only very seldom offered for touristic driving, completely new for me in some parts of the Nürburgring GP course. Surely I took some vids, 3 of them are uploaded already:

1. First lap, a warm up lap trying to get used to the new parts






2. Fastest lap of the day (#under10 :wink: ) and new PB automatically  






3. A lap with some strange drivers (3 close calls) and some nice cars (GT3, GT4, GTS...)






Sadly I did not turn the autofocus of the new Samsung Galaxy S7 off. So the video sharpness changes every 10 seconds or so. But the problem is fixed for the next time already.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I added three more vids of the touristic driving on the very rare and exciting 25 Kms long '24h Layout' of The Ring last Thursday. 
More or less spectacular.  Sadly with the same issues concerning the autofocus which I really apologize for...

1. "vs" 2 Focus II RS driving in formation






2. Chasing a Cayman GT4 who gave in lately @the Klostertal-Curve and an M4 GTS (that gave in early)






3. With an M3 E46 CSL and another spectacular looking BMW (anyone knows which one was that blue BMW?) who both didn't want to play sadly. More traffic and 3 Yellow Flag zones


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Been on a two day trackday yesterday and the day before. Day 1 is guided driving in small groups 
of 4-6 cars behind professional racedrivers as instructors. 
Day 2 is mainly free driving with open pitlane and open straight. So you can drive the 2,8 Kms long 
straight called 'Dottinger Hohe' which is not drivable while touristic driving (that's the reason why you 
mainly see '*B*ridge *t*o *G*antry' videos of The Ring). Brought lots of videos of 28 
laps I did in total. Some of them are uploaded already, some will be uploaded later. Two of them I 
like to link here, 2 new Personal Bests, one for the 'BtG' layout, one for the 'full track' layout. 
Hope you have fun.  

1. New PB for the 'full track' layout (a 991 GT3 RS pulling me a bit):






2. New PB for the 'BtG' layout (a Lotus Exige S Clubsport w/ 450 HP pulling me from carousel):






You know, as always, liking is not forbidden - as well as subscribing to the channel. :wink:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Two more vids of the same trackday, guided driving now. Only for you to get an idea how the guided driving works.  
Groups of 4-6 cars, mine had 5 cars. The beginning usually is kinda slow for all to get used to The Ring again. 
And then the speed increases lap for lap. These following two are pretty fast already. 

Guided Lap 1






Guided Lap 2


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Following that Carrera RSR is a sight to behold. What a beauty. The driver appears to know the track well as the lines they are drawing really suit the car. And the car is so flat, just like a go-cart!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Following that Carrera RSR is a sight to behold. What a beauty. The driver appears to know the track well as the lines they are drawing really suit the car. And the car is so flat, just like a go-cart!


And Dat Sound.... 

Yes, a fast driver who had a 997 GT3 RS before (or has in addition, did'nt understand
this right) and is a real Nordschleife Crack. If you ask for my oppinion one of the nicest 
Porsches ever built. And so much fun to be behind him, see the car work and hear the 
sound...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> And Dat Sound....
> 
> Yes, a fast driver who had a 997 GT3 RS before (or has in addition, did'nt understand
> this right) and is a real Nordschleife Crack. If you ask for my oppinion one of the nicest
> ...


You are right, the sound! Pretty glorious. And the work that car can do, it is a pure handling machine.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Going on... 

I added three more laps of the guided driving part of the trackday, each of them w/ me driving 
directly behind the instructor in his Mercedes A45 AMG (FL - 381 HP). All of them pretty fast but 
the fastest one was that lap after which the instructor said he was not able to go 1 second faster.  
But one has to say that 8:11 BtG is hell fast for driving in the group with a completely stock car 
(even if it is an AMG) on wooden tires (Dunlop SportMaxx). For this the instructor did a fantastic 
job to be honest. :thumbup:

1. TT-RS & A 45 AMG I (8:24 BtG):






2. TT-RS & A 45 AMG II (8:27 BtG):






3. TT-RS & A 45 AMG III (8:11 BtG):






Enjoy!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nice driving*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Going on...
> 
> I added three more laps of the guided driving part of the trackday, each of them w/ me driving
> directly behind the instructor in his Mercedes A45 AMG (FL - 381 HP). All of them pretty fast but
> ...


Full gas was not required to follow or keep up with "Z Instruktor". Ha -That 8:11 had a lot of time left in it. If you had no limitations, you would have been well under eight minutes on that lap. I hope the instructor-guided laps are helping.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Full gas was not required to follow or keep up with "Z Instruktor". Ha -That 8:11 had a lot of time left in it. If you had no limitations, you would have been well under eight minutes on that lap. I hope the instructor-guided laps are helping.


Yup, this lap with a flying start and no limitation would have been a 7:45 - 7:50 I think. But 'quick & dirty' then.  The
lap behind the instructor was a bit slower but clean. 

They are always helpful, mate, though not the very fastest laps I could go. Every new instructor (and this one was new 
for me) has at least one or two special parts of the track or sometimes only single curves for which he can tell you a trick 
or so. And the driving behind pros always brings back lines you forgot during times. Or you can eliminate personal mistakes 
that crept in (again) over the year of driving for your own. Driving 8:11 BtG in the group behind the instructor btw. is very 
fast really. Cause you have to see that we start very slow into the laps (start is around 800 meters nearer to the 'Bridge' 
as if you do touristic laps) and take away throttle far away from the 'Gantry'. And during the lap the instructor slows down 
at some passages (you see this explicit @4:45 e. g.) to get the group together again. All this shows how fast we really went. 

Guided driving always helps to assure things. And you only saw laps without commentaries. In the beginning of the day we 
did lots of laps (beginning with 10:16, increasing to around 8:30) in which the instructor tells you every point of steering in, 
every brake point, every apex and points of steering out by landmarks to remember. Very helpful. But sadly only in German 
language so not understandable for you.﻿


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Markus,

I really appreciate the in-depth and detailed comments.

I did watch one of your very recent videos, perhaps on YouTube where I could hear all the driver direction, in German of course. That's a great way to learn and must be quite fun. As always, big grin!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus,
> 
> I really appreciate the in-depth and detailed comments.
> 
> I did watch one of your very recent videos, perhaps on YouTube where I could hear all the driver direction, in German of course. That's a great way to learn and must be quite fun. As always, big grin!




I will upload 4 more laps with complete instructions by Philip Geipel the next days.
But sadly in German again...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys, there are still unpublished Videos from my last 2-day-trackday @ the Green Hell. 
A no-go if you ask for my oppinion...  

And cause it is so rare to be able to post videos of the full course layout with the long long
straight (2,8 Kms long and closed usually for touristic driving) I decided to upload two more 
of these full course/track videos. Not too much traffic, very little to be honest but the cars I 
met are nice to see.  Here we go:

1. An Alfa 4C held me up a bit - but looked very nice






2. Collecting some Porsches


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

IY jamming the Ring'. Awesome. 

I've had the opportunity to ride in a 4C before the launch here in the States with a journalist friend. Looks kinda nice but it is unrefined and loud on the inside. The transmission also left a lot to be desired or at least the software controlling engine/tranny interaction.

I love the way the second video queue's up here on the Vortex; shows the segment where you are in the carousel and you're getting full suspension compression at the passenger rear. Working that car hard!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> IY jamming the Ring'. Awesome.
> 
> I've had the opportunity to ride in a 4C before the launch here in the States with a journalist friend. Looks kinda nice but it is unrefined and loud on the inside. The transmission also left a lot to be desired or at least the software controlling engine/tranny interaction.
> 
> I love the way the second video queue's up here on the Vortex; shows the segment where you are in the carousel and you're getting full suspension compression at the passenger rear. Working that car hard!


Thanks 

The feeling you had of the Alfa is the same that people had her after test driving.
A nice car but far away from a good car, thinking of price-performance ratio. In
Germany the 4C is even priced to a fully loaded TT-RS. 

The pic I used as a thumbnail for the second vid I got from a photpgrapher who
took pics around the ring whilst our trackday. But ha had not so much of me that
there were nice pics to use for every vid...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally - Tourist Drives again.  

After a longer time of non-driving and uploading older laps from the last trackday I was finally back @The Ring again. So awsome!  
Did some afterwork touristic driving in the afternoon yesterday. Managed to do 6 laps though the track was closed for nearly an hour. 
And weekdays the track is only open from 17:30 to 19:15 regularly cause over the day there are trackdays and industry testing mostly.

Two of the laps I already uploaded and want to link them here:

1. Warm up lap with a lot of traffic:






2. Lap with a nicely built and very loud (and fast) E46 M3 and some other nice cars






More to come, have fun...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Added another one.  Chasing a Corvette C6 for nearly half a lap (till before carousel)
and being chased meanwhile (for the whole lap) by a wonderful built E46 M3 through 
busy tourist traffic:






And here - as promised - the same lap filmed by the guy in the M3 E46 behind me:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Rare but true, guys, yesterday I was @The Ring again for some afterwork driving. 
Happens not that often that I am able to do that in two consecutive weeks. 
Did 5 laps, 4 of them were recorded, uploaded them all.

Busy first lap, warming up with my friend Thomas in his Cupra behind me






Btw., the guy in the Ferrari you see in the preview pic comes from Texas and let
his car ship to Europe to have som guided laps on The Ring. :thumbup: **hats off**
His guide was "Boosted Boris"/"Misha Charoudin" whom some of you may know as
a Youtuber. 

Now following Thomas in his Cupra, we both chasing an M3 E92 GTS (spectacular lap)






Very crowded tourist lap - Thomas following again






Thomas in front, we both trying to follow another very very fast Leon Cupra - fast lap


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Finally - Tourist Drives again.
> 
> After a longer time of non-driving and uploading older laps from the last trackday I was finally back @The Ring again. So awsome!
> Did some afterwork touristic driving in the afternoon yesterday. Managed to do 6 laps though the track was closed for nearly an hour.
> ...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

And here - as promised - the same lap filmed by the guy in the M3 E46 behind me:





[/QUOTE]

This was a fun lap to watch. It is great to see the shape of your car on the track and see the lines from a different perspective. :laugh:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thomas in front, we both trying to follow another very very fast Leon Cupra - fast lap





[/QUOTE]

Very fast lap with those two Cupra's. They have some skilled drivers. But I assume they also have some track prep as they fly and handle really flat. I'd think coilovers, BBK, engine software? :laugh:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Wow, lots of traffic!
> 
> So, what is the whining sound? Must be a bummer to have to listen to that on track.


The sound comes from the Toyo R888R, believe it or not. 
I first thought my DSG was done. Or the Haldex. But none of them, only the tires...



20th875 said:


> This was a fun lap to watch. It is great to see the shape of your car on the track and see the lines from a different perspective. :laugh:


Yeah, I always like those vids as well when filmed from behind.
Sadly they are very rare cause there are not so much comrades that are able to go that fast. 



20th875 said:


> Very fast lap with those two Cupra's. They have some skilled drivers. But I assume they also have some track prep as they fly and handle really flat. I'd think coilovers, BBK, engine software? :laugh:


Indeed, very fast if you have the yellow flag zone and the traffic in mind. 

The leading Cupra is basically a race car, like the TCR car. Light, built to race without compromise, 340+ HP. 
Fastest Cupra @The Ring, able to go 7:30 laps.

The one directly in front of me has stock power, 245 Yokohama AD08R on ATS GTR 9.0 x 18, brake upgrade 
(no BBK) and a Swiss coil kit. That was it. I always wonder how he manages his speed. :thumbup:

Compared to my TT-RS they have a weight advantage of around 300 Kg. That makes a lot of difference alone.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Spa Francorchamps 2017-09-06*

It is not Nordschleife ('& maybe other tracks') but indeed onboard videos out of my TT-RS on a racetrack. It is Spa Francorchamps! 
First time for me to enter this fabulous and legendary track having booked a private trackday by RSR. And what shall I say? It was 
so great, hardly to describe. Who never drove 'Eau Rouge' can't imagine what it means to drive it. Unbelievable. And redoubtable. 
And awsome. 

Of course I brought some vids with me (as said above) and uploaded them to Youtube. 7 until now. The track is much shorter than 
Nordschleife so the length of the vids is more user friendly.  I took one lap of each stint (or so) to show the increase of laptimes 
by getting more tracktime, more practice and growing balls...   In the beginning it was still a bit wet/dampy and I had great 
respect. Getting better each stint (weather and courage). The last one was the fastest lap of the day so it is naturally a PB for the track.  

1. 




2. 




3. 




4. 




5.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Spa Francorchamps 2017-09-06 II*

6. 




PB:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Markus,
Very nice laps. Some very nice cars out there too. A number of them saw the Imola Yellow in their rearview mirror and just pulled over! I did see the car get out of shape on that double left-hander but you handled it well (growing balls as you call it). Congrats on some great laps and having fun!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus,
> Very nice laps. Some very nice cars out there too. A number of them saw the Imola Yellow in their rearview mirror and just pulled over!
> I did see the car get out of shape on that double left-hander but you handled it well (growing balls as you call it). Congrats on some great laps and having fun!


Kind thanks as always, my friend!  Always glad to see more people have fun with the vids than only me... 

Yeah, that f***** double left ('Pouhon') nerved me until the end.  In not one single lap I felt that I matched
it well. In this lap you mention the tires were a bit cold and the speed a bit high.  I was testing what was
possible.  After that lap I reduced the turn in speed a few Km/h...  

But I have to say the car felt surprisingly perfect overall. Lying extremly good and giving a lot of confidence.
The tires worked well too. Very little turn in understeer and no power understeer. I was totally satisfied with
the line up.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Kind thanks as always, my friend!  Always glad to see more people have fun with the vids than only me...
> 
> Yeah, that f***** double left ('Pouhon') nerved me until the end.  In not one single lap I felt that I matched
> it well. In this lap you mention the tires were a bit cold and the speed a bit high.  I was testing what was
> ...


Always glad to hear the car is working so well. I'd have to say that I'm surprised you like the tires as noisy as they are. Keep on charging!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Always glad to hear the car is working so well. I'd have to say that I'm surprised you like the tires as noisy as they are. Keep on charging!


You're right, the noise is annoying. But there is so much noise in a track car anyway,
that I can live with the additional tire noise quite good.  As long as they work...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*More Spa-Francorchamps 2017-09-06*

I added some more stuff of Spa-Francorchamps to the channel. Uploaded the first three Stints of the trackday in full length. 
Including in laps and out laps as far as they were recorded. I find those complete stints quite interesting cause it is to see, 
how I become more and more confident while getting used to the track. The speed is not that spectacular in those early stints 
and there is no data overlay but it might be fun to watch anyway.  

1. Stint: 





2. Stint: 





3. Stint:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nice driving*

I could see the progression in your lines. Looks like a tough track to pass on.

The cool weather is good for the turbo but not maybe so good for the tires?

Some very cool cars out there. That Grey GT3 was really fast. I assume that is a track ready car.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I could see the progression in your lines. Looks like a tough track to pass on.
> 
> The cool weather is good for the turbo but not maybe so good for the tires?
> 
> Some very cool cars out there. That Grey GT3 was really fast. I assume that is a track ready car.


Cool... 

It took a bit more time to get the tires on temperature but they lasted longer over the stint.

Every GT3 RS is a track ready car. From the factory.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*More of Spa 2016-09-06*

I hope you'll don't find it too boring, but I uploaded 4 more complete stints of the Spa Trackday. 

Stint 4, some amount of cars on track, always in packages curiously






Stint 5, got the feeling there are only BMW M Cars on track 






Stint 6, some GT-R's, some GT3's and a few drops of very light rain in between






Stint 7, trying to follow a white GT-R, according to Ron Simons (head of trackday, CEO of RSR) the "Kings of Spa" 
for nearly the entire stint. Some proper laps for a first-timer...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Lot's O' laps. Those GT3 RSs are really special aren't they? They just run away from everything else.

That double left-hander is a real tough one. I see your car get out of sorts at least a few times on it. You did get at least one really solid pass through it that I noticed; you were behind a GT3 and actually seemed to make a little time on it before he hit the straight and pulled away.

Were there others there that weren't locals like you? Looks like a tough track to master. Regardless, keep having fun!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Lot's O' laps. Those GT3 RSs are really special aren't they? They just run away from everything else.
> 
> That double left-hander is a real tough one. I see your car get out of sorts at least a few times on it. You did get at least one really solid pass through it that I noticed; you were behind a GT3 and actually seemed to make a little time on it before he hit the straight and pulled away.
> 
> Were there others there that weren't locals like you? Looks like a tough track to master. Regardless, keep having fun!


Most of those GT3s were Cup cars from the Porsche Supercup. They did test and adjustment laps there.
So unbelievable f****** fast are those cars... Only the grey 991 GT3 RS was a street car, coming from
a little town near to my home town. Know him from Nordschleife. Very fast driver in a very fast car.

The double left called 'Pouhon' is a beast of a curve. Looking so innocent but being a bit devilish. 
If you saw one solid pass of Pouhon by me you saw more than I did. 

Yea, lots of people were coming from England, Spain and still more far away.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

That's really cool that they are coming from many different countries to drive the Spa.

Thanks for explaining the GT3 Cup cars.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday and the day before I was again on a two day trackday on Nordschleife. Trackdays are the only 
chance to drive the full course layout of The Ring - which includes the 2.6 Kms long straight that is not 
drivable whilst touristic drving. 

A new setup (by Raeder/Manthey Motorsports) and a new tire (Nankang AR-1) gave me the possibility to 
find another 1 seconds compared to the trackday in July. 4 vids I uploaded, all in a range of 4 seconds, 
descending to my new PB for the full track layout with 8:06. Here we go:

1. 8:09





2. 8:08





3. 8:07





4. 8:06 [PB]


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nice laps*

With your new setup seems the car is quite a bit faster and perhaps more stabile. It just seems as if everything is going by much faster!

The long track aside, it seems as if you are 7:30 or possibly faster on the track without the long straight. Am I right? What is your PB now in the TTRS? And in comparison, what was your PB in the MkVII R? Seems you've settled in quite well in the TTRS and have cut some time of the clock compared to the MkVII R. Awesome!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> With your new setup seems the car is quite a bit faster and perhaps more stabile. It just seems as if everything is going by much faster!
> 
> The long track aside, it seems as if you are 7:30 or possibly faster on the track without the long straight. Am I right? What is your PB now in the TTRS? And in comparison, what was your PB in the MkVII R? Seems you've settled in quite well in the TTRS and have cut some time of the clock compared to the MkVII R. Awesome!


You're right, mate.  The new setup makes the car more stabile all over the track and I managed
to increase my PB for the full track layout by around 10 seconds to 8:06 (compared to July).

For a BtG lap (without long straight) it was a 7:40 flat. This is my new PB for the TT-RS now. With
the Golf R I managed a 7:55 BtG and a 8:24 für the full track.

Kind thanks! 

But really awsome was a passenger lap with my instructor in his completely stock Audi R8 V10. This
is the absolute uber car.  I really need one now...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> You're right, mate.  The new setup makes the car more stabile all over the track and I managed
> to increase my PB for the full track layout by around 10 seconds to 8:06 (compared to July).
> 
> For a BtG lap (without long straight) it was a 7:40 flat. This is my new PB for the TT-RS now. With
> ...



Wow, cutting ten seconds off is massive! And the 15 seconds you cut off over the MKVII R is even better. Congrats! 

Yes, I love the R8 too. It and the Porsche Turbo S are my favorite cars. Either would do for me too. 

I've noticed that you haven't had any passengers for some time now. Any reason?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Wow, cutting ten seconds off is massive! And the 15 seconds you cut off over the MKVII R is even better. Congrats!
> 
> Yes, I love the R8 too. It and the Porsche Turbo S are my favorite cars. Either would do for me too.
> 
> I've noticed that you haven't had any passengers for some time now. Any reason?


O. K. a Turbo S would fulfill my needs as well. 

On trackdays I usually have no passengers, only whilst touristic driving.
But there will come vids of laps with passengers again for sure. 

I changed plans a bit concerning which events I drive. I do less touristic 
driving cause it is more dangerous and the permanent track closures 
cause of accidents are really nervy. So I do more trackdays.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now I went into the long stint videos of 3 or more laps in one go and cutted some 'Bridge to Gantry' 
laps out of them. Which is the most popular lap layout of The Ring. Naturally including a new PB for this 
layout as well - which is a 7:40 flat now.  

The data comes from Harry's Laptimer in the 'Full Track' layout so that the time is not running correct for 
'BtG' but at least the rest of the data is there mostly and matchung the video. O. K.

1. With an AC Schnitzer ACS4 doing Taxi-Laps for customers






2. The 'Porsche-Lap' - all cars I met were Porsches 






3. Met some nice cars






4. Unspectacular but clear and fast lap






5. And finally: the new PB [7:40]


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a lot of material from the trackday still so I uploaded another few laps. Don't know if they are
quite right posted here cause they are guided laps in the wet with German commentary by the
instructor concerning the possible wet lines. But I thought you should decide that for yourselves.

I had Nankang AR-1 on the car who are nearly slicks. So it was exciting in the wet.  To say it right
now, it worked astonishingly well...

1. Still very slow lap No2 (in the reference-video window you see No1), we overtake 2 other groups though






2. Lap No2 (reference-video window = No3), faster now, still very cautious






3. Lap No6 (reference = No5), again overtaiking a theoretical fast group 






4. And at the end a fast guided lap from the afternoon, dry conditions. If you see that we were going into the
lap very slowly, slow down whilst the lap again and again to bring the group together and take out speed very
early before the Audi-Gantry, the laptime of 8:08 is hell fast...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now, finally touristic driving again... 

Yesterday I did some after-work laps in the tourist traffic just to meet my Norwegian friends (especially my good
buddy Dag who has a 991.1 Carrera vith PASM and Sport Chrono package) after a longer time who have come to 
Germany for one or two trackdays this week. Perfect conditions, dry & around 15° C. Sadly there was a roadwork 
for the whole evening that slowed us down lap for lap. I did 6 laps in total, 4 of them are to be linked here

1. Still rolling in a bit but quite fast in the end, Dag behind me






2. Following Dag, doing a quite easy #under8 with traffic and roadwork






3. Meeting a brutal sounding Mini (from around 2:45) that spit flames while 
backshifting, sadly not that good to be seen in the vid






4. Whilst trying to follow Dag doing one of the fastest non-flying BtG laps
ever, if we consider the roadwork.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Done a thing... 

Don't know wether the Youtube-Doubler is all known and I'm not sure as well if the vids are interesting 
for more than the two involved people.  But since my personal best for the BtG layout of 'The Ring' 
and the so called 'industry-lap' layout are nearly the same (only tenths between) as those of my friend 
Dag and his 991.1 Carrera I put this laps into the Youtube doubler, made two screen videos and uploaded 
them to Youtube. Cause I think it is highly interesting to see two so different cars driving against another 
so even. And as a sort of a test balloon if someone finds it as interesting as I do.  

BtG: 






Industry-Lap:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*7:40 pb!*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> And now I went into the long stint videos of 3 or more laps in one go and cutted some 'Bridge to Gantry'
> laps out of them. Which is the most popular lap layout of The Ring. Naturally including a new PB for this
> layout as well - which is a 7:40 flat now.
> 
> 5. And finally: the new PB [7:40]


Congrats!! The fall foliage at the Ring' is quite beautiful. I suppose it only gets better.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Congrats!! The fall foliage at the Ring' is quite beautiful. I suppose it only gets better.


Thanks! 

Yah, beautiful. I think you call it 'Indian Summer', do you? 
And, yes, it's all going better only. 1st of November is my official season end. If the weather will not be too bad, I'll take my last vids for 2017.
Ah, and something new to the 'Ring Rules': Laptimers are strictly forbidden since this week. 
As well as drifting and filming btw...


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

Marcus,
Great season and great work, we're proud of your results too! Not sure what the rule changes will result in but will watch your video's without fail.
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> Great season and great work, we're proud of your results too! Not sure what the rule changes will result in but will watch your video's without fail.
> -Rod


Thanks very much, Rod! 
I don't know as well where the changes may lead us. IF they change anything at all. 
Cause drifting and filming was forbidden all the time since I drive The Ring. So we'll
have to wait how serious the marshals will take this. More in 2018 when the new season
begins. Hopefully...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Watched more laps!*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yah, beautiful. I think you call it 'Indian Summer', do you?
> And, yes, it's all going better only. 1st of November is my official season end. If the weather will not be too bad, I'll take my last vids for 2017.
> ...


Indian Summer here means a mild/dry extended summer. So, if that's what you meant, yep.

Will be interesting to see what "no lap timers" turns out to mean. Of course drifting and filming should be forbidden. Driving safety on a tough fast track like the 'Ring should definitely be top of mind. Have a great winter.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Season End 2011-11-01*

As you say 'laptimer-ban', Rod... 

1st of November is fixed holiday in Germany. So my comrades and me have our official season end (what means 
the very last day of touristic driving) on this day every year. And so we did 2017. Everyone had his smartphone 
behind the windscreen and laptomers were running. No one even asked...

3 of 7 laps I uploaded already:

1. Second warm up lap, lots of talking to/with nice passenger Lara






2. Following Ralph in his 'Monster' (with wrong tires so don't blame him for being slow ) - I had a bad tire damage (pics below) in the end






3. Now Ralph as a passenger and doing a quite fast lap through tourist traffic






Here are the pics of the Nankang crap 

Front right tire, rupture inside!


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> SNIP... Front right tire, rupture inside!


From the video it looks like it was a fairly slow incident, as you didn't appear to have any vehicle control issues. I'd certainly like to know what may have caused the rupture... fault in the tire or struck something on the track?

Good to see the incident didn't involve some serious handling problems and you were able to remain stable. Let us know what the cause may have been, as your time and interest permits. Great first season Marcus and we're certainly impressed with what you've accomplished with the TT RS thus far, especially the really good videos you are capturing and posting for our info. Looking forward to next season, of course.

Take care and stay healthy,

-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> From the video it looks like it was a fairly slow incident, as you didn't appear to have any vehicle control issues. I'd certainly like to know what may have caused the rupture... fault in the tire or struck something on the track?
> 
> Good to see the incident didn't involve some serious handling problems and you were able to remain stable. Let us know what the cause may have been, as your time and interest permits. Great first season Marcus and we're certainly impressed with what you've accomplished with the TT RS thus far, especially the really good videos you are capturing and posting for our info. Looking forward to next season, of course.
> 
> ...


Hey Rod,

from the video it looked indeed easier than it felt in the car. Strange feeling - 170 Km/h, trying to steer into
the curve and nothing happens... But in the end no damage or hurts, that's the main thing. I had to turn the
steering wheel a bit more (double way) than I usually do and with a bit more effort plus slowing down the car 
carefully all went well. 

The experts all say "too little pressure" maybe combined with "too much neg. camber" for the high weight of
the TT-RS on the front axle. And this takes me to crazyness. Cause I NEVER drive with little pressure. I always
start with high pressures and let out with warming tires until I find the best hot pressure.

A bit careless I let the tire in the garage so it is most probable depolluted meanwhile. And this is why we will
never know what really happened. A little noise from the right front wheelhouse two laps before lets me think 
I maybe drove something into the tire. And that may have caused a puncher and after a while the rupture 
cause of less and less pressure. Hm...

I am thankful for the winter break of 4 or 5 months in which I can think a bit and have a look on what goes
on with the tire development. The pics above I posted in all German forums for sportsdrivers. In one of them
even the official importer is member and we will have discussions al over the winter. 

And for the new season I'll try a set of Dunlop Direzzas.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> As you say 'laptimer-ban', Rod...
> 
> 1st of November is fixed holiday in Germany. So my comrades and me have our official season end (what means
> the very last day of touristic driving) on this day every year. And so we did 2017. Everyone had his smartphone
> ...



First off, glad you are OK and all is well. I assume the wheel got shredded too?

"No one even asked..." Hopefully that'll be the new stance on lap timers. Have a great winter.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> First off, glad you are OK and all is well. I assume the wheel got shredded too?
> 
> "No one even asked..." Hopefully that'll be the new stance on lap timers. Have a great winter.


Thanks, man! 

Luckily those Nankangs are built heavy and very very stiff. So the rim was not hurt at all. 
Yah, hope the same and may you have a great winter as well.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Two more vids of the same day (01. November) from the archive, still unposted and not that spectacular. 
A very smooth lap with a passenger from Finland after a longer closure of the track, planned warm up lap 
with some mates following for warmupping in the crowd: 






Another lap with passenger, yellow flags for a roadwork after impacts and some blocking tourist collegues:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is my - so to say - final upload for 2017, the last two missing laps of the official season
end on 01st of Nov 2017

1. Very first lap of the day, slow warmup/installation lap. Cause you never know about the
track conditions on early mornings of November. For my passenger Lara it was still a bit too fast sometimes. 






2. The definitely very final lap for 2017 - w/ passenger Ralph trough heavy traffic (insistant sometimes) into the dusk (what metapher for a final lap  )






... and in addition I cutted my own little season review together. Small shreds of outside vids filmed by the Ring Filmers from outside

3. Maodys own personal Season Review 2017






As always I am not gutted about some likes, shares or subscriptions. 

In the end I want to wish all of you guys and gals a Merry Christmas. Have some nice and contemplative days with your beloved!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Great season!*

Markus,

Glad to see you made it through the season safe and setting new lap times. 

Really enjoyed the Personal Season Review. Hope to see more of those in the future.

Happy New Year!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus,
> 
> Glad to see you made it through the season safe and setting new lap times.
> 
> ...


Kind thanks and a Happy New Year to you and your beloved as well, mate. 

'Season review' was an idea that came when I saw the all the outside view videos. Sadly
this can only be shown once a year obviously...  

But I still have unposted footage on my HDD so the long long winter break can be filled
from time to time.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Did someone here say 'constant lapspeed'?  

I uploaded 2 new videos from the archive 2017 to my YT channel right now. No touristic driving this time 
but videos you only can do while trackdays. The long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (3,2 KMs) opened so you 
can go really complete laps of The Ring - and more of one of them in one go. Harry's Laptimer set to the 
'full track' version so you have a complete data overlay for the entire vid. May you have fun...

1. Two laps done straight, laptime only differing by 2 hundreds of a second, 8:11.83 the first lap, 8:11.81 
the second. You can't imagine my astonishment as I saw this at home






2. Another 2 laps in one go from the same day a few hours later. Faster laptimes [8:08.63 and 8:07.69] 
but therefor nearly unbelievable unconstant 0.94 seconds between them.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Consistency!!*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Did someone here say 'constant lapspeed'?
> 
> I uploaded 2 new videos from the archive 2017 to my YT channel right now. No touristic driving this time
> but videos you only can do while trackdays. The long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (3,2 KMs) opened so you
> ...


Markus the scalpel!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus the scalpel!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

As I mentioned in my other thread ... since I have so much material in my archive of 2017 - I decided to 
upload two more laps from a trackday last year in September. Cutted out of a longer stint to show the 
difference between start from the car park and a flying start from the long straight. 

You see, flying start makes a 4 seconds advantage:

Start = Car Park






Flying Start:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome videos, your lucky to have a world famous track in your backyard. How far of a drive is it to the Ring for you? This summer I'm going to give it a try at a local track near the nation capital city of Ottawa. Going to go easy since I still have the OEM front rotors, planning on upgrading them when they'll need changing. There's also the Mont-Tremblant circuit, 3 hrs away which is suppose to be a very nice course nothing like the "Ring" though. Your setup seems to work very well and what I'll be aiming as me setup eventually. 
https://lecircuit.com/


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Awesome videos, your lucky to have a world famous track in your backyard. How far of a drive is it to the Ring for you? This summer I'm going to give it a try at a local track near the nation capital city of Ottawa. Going to go easy since I still have the OEM front rotors, planning on upgrading them when they'll need changing. There's also the Mont-Tremblant circuit, 3 hrs away which is suppose to be a very nice course nothing like the "Ring" though. Your setup seems to work very well and what I'll be aiming as me setup eventually.
> https://lecircuit.com/


Oh, this 'lecircuit' looks indeed very nice. :thumbup:

I have 130 to 150 Kms to The Ring depending from where I start. Home or office. 
Yah, the setup really works great. I think I'll not be changing this season and see what will be possible.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Looking good on those laps. It will be interesting to see how your newest upgrades help in 2018. When does the season usually start? :laugh:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Looking good on those laps. It will be interesting to see how your newest upgrades help in 2018. When does the season usually start? :laugh:


Thanks. 

Yah, I can't wait to see how the changes help and if they help to gain laptime. 
They are planning the season start for 18th of March but I can't believe that...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Long time no vids posted, that shall be corrected today... 

4 vids fro the archive, 2 of them first from a trackday with the fantastic 2,6 Kms long straight that can't be driven 
whilst tourist days. 2 vids with complete overlay and of them really 'Full Course' of Nordschleife:











And 2 more vids, now from touristic driving, more entertaining cause of the amount of cars on the track and the 
ovetaking. In the first vid meeting Misha Charoudin (aka 'Boosted Boris' in YT) in his 'Sub7 Up!'


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Go!Markus!Go.

March 18th is nearly here!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Go!Markus!Go.
> 
> March 18th is nearly here!


Yah, carmrade, it is getting nearer and nearer... 
And as we can see from the webcam linked above the weather has become "better" as well. 
I am now planning for the 18th.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to more videos of the Ring. Stay safe but more importantly have FUN! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Looking forward to more videos of the Ring. Stay safe but more importantly have FUN!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be sure, mate, I wlll... :laugh:
Videos will come as well. The sooner the better. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now guys and gals - after 5 long long months of waiting, the new season (for me) began yesterday. Finally! And
finally I have new vids of the more modified TT...

Though I knew Easter Monday wouldn't be the best day to choose it was the only possible day for me. And I did not
a single lap alone. All laps with different passengers.

1. Very first lap, installation/warmup lap, first passenger for the day






2. Faster now, another passenger, sadly no HLT data






After this two laps I went to my favourite motorsports garage directly at The Ring to let them correct a fault my local 
tire dealer made by changing wheels from winter to summer. They mounted the spacers on the rear axle instead of the 
front.  So that the rear tires rubbed on the _outside_ in the wheel houses and the front tires rubbed
on the _inside_ @the dampers... 

Sadly after that the traffic became more and more and there were four longer track closures cause of accidents. After 
the last closure it began to rain so I went home. But I did 6 laps in total (tewo more here to show) and the new seats/belts 
are so awsome. An improvement in driving I was not able to imagine...

3. More traffic now, third passenger for the day






4. Still moore traffic and the fourth passenger for a 'taxi'-lap


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

What mods were made to the TTRS during the off season?



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

TecklenburgVW said:


> What mods were made to the TTRS during the off season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Recaro SPG XL race seats mounted
Schroth 4 pioint belts as well
Rear seats deleted

Pics here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8510562-Maodys-TT-RS&p=110298186&viewfull=1#post110298186


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice upgrades Markus! 

I have tried my TT-RS on track now,it worked quite well, no noticable understeer and much faster than my old M3! 

What kind of oil temps do you get when driving on track? I got 134 deg C after full attack 10 minutes on a short track (low average speed, top speed about 200km/h) despite very cold +5 deg C outside air temp.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Iqbad said:


> Nice upgrades Markus!
> 
> I have tried my TT-RS on track now,it worked quite well, no noticable understeer and much faster than my old M3!
> 
> What kind of oil temps do you get when driving on track? I got 134 deg C after full attack 10 minutes on a short track (low average speed, top speed about 200km/h) despite very cold +5 deg C outside air temp.


Yah, the TT-RS works fine on track, best with a few mods.. 
I once saw 141° C but then the car went into the emergency program.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here for all of you who didn't see the pic on other platforms (Facebook, Instagram, other forums) - this was the result of the wrong spacer fitting


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Here for all of you who didn't see the pic on other platforms (Facebook, Instagram, other forums) - this was the result of the wrong spacer fitting


Wow that was some heavy rubbing, any damage to your tires? As always great videos, you had four different passenger are they friends of yours or is this something that the track officials do is put people that want a ride on the "Ring" in cars? I love the fact that you're passing car in most of your videos but never see you getting passed which speak volumes about your driving skills.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Wow that was some heavy rubbing, any damage to your tires? As always great videos, you had four different passenger are they friends of yours or is this something that the track officials do is put people that want a ride on the "Ring" in cars? I love the fact that you're passing car in most of your videos but never see you getting passed which speak volumes about your driving skills.:thumbup:


I think it speaks more about the driving skills of all the other drivers... 
Serious, there are not so much cars that are significantly faster on The Ring.
That's the benefit of having done 1.200 + Laps, lots of them in slow cars.

The 4 passengers are all mates of mine. They belong to the Ring community
of people you meet more or less often. And it's always fun to have laps together.
Surely you can't do PBs with passengers. But the fun is to have someone to talk to.

Finally, no damage to the tires cause I was in the garage shortly after that pic was
taken. But I wouldn't had liked to see the tires after two more laps...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Markus, you've done an excellent job of sorting your car. It really allows you to just "flow" on the track. 

You can really hear all the rubbing - glad the tires are still usable and you and your passengers are safe. Enjoy the season!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus, you've done an excellent job of sorting your car. It really allows you to just "flow" on the track.
> 
> You can really hear all the rubbing - glad the tires are still usable and you and your passengers are safe. Enjoy the season!


Kind thanks, Sir!  
I definitely will....


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday in the evening I did some afterwork laps again, let's see what I brought with me. 

1. Warmup Lap, extreme amount of traffic






2. Fast Golf 7 GTi CS & in the end a dickhead :evil: 






3. W/ 2 British Harakiri-Bikers from 3:10






4. Fastest lap of the day







Have fun!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow that warm up lap was like driving home on the freeway, I don't think I've seen so much traffic as that one in any of your videos. As always truly enjoy watching them.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Wow that warm up lap was like driving home on the freeway, I don't think I've seen so much traffic as that one in any of your videos. As always truly enjoy watching them.:thumbup:


Yah, man, that was my thought as well. I can't remember laps with this amount of traffic jam before. 
Like it if you like them.  Please feel free to leave some likes on Youtube ... if you like.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Take a look at this, would be beneficial since you track your car a lot. Would be worth asking if he'd fab another one.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Haldex-IV)&p=111390073&posted=1#post111390073


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Take a look at this, would be beneficial since you track your car a lot. Would be worth asking if he'd fab another one.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Haldex-IV)&p=111390073&posted=1#post111390073


Have to look after this...

For me as non-native speaker as well as technical 'kretin' this will last a while....


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

.... and so I'll rather post some fresh laps from last Thursday, 26th April. 

A day with light rain from time to time (and a longer closure cause of an accident cause
of the rain) but dry laps as well. Either one I'd like to show:

1. Light rain here and a 997 GT3 behind me who thought he could catch me while I was cautious... 






2. A dry and quite fast lap with one totally motorsports addicted passenger.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Supply, freshly arrived...  

Sunday (06.05.) I did some touristic laps for a few kids for their regular (annual) Fun Day!
13 Taxi-Laps driven, more or less spectacular, all fast (for me) and 3 of them are uploaded
already.  

A tire damage I had again as well. Luckily I recognized a minimal vibration, stopped the lap
at once and drove slowly to the Breidscheid Exit. Got new tires @ Raeder Motorsport, Dunlop
Direzza 03G in 245/40/18 now. Those tires I planned to retract (or is 'to break-in' the better 
word for it?). Actually...  Until @ Adenauer Forst the GetSpeed RaceTaxi came up...  

But see for yourselves 






A fast lap with a little 'Ooops' @ Brünnchen (from 6:20, tribute to the spectators  )






With Lara (Golf R)​& Ralf (E46 M3) through the tame traffic. Isn't Lara's Golf R moving his ass nicely? :wink: 






Like (if you like), share (if you want) and don't forget to subscribe.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Btw., this is how the little Ooops from Video 2 looked like from the outside:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Supply, freshly arrived...
> 
> Sunday (06.05.) I did some touristic laps for a few kids for their regular (annual) Fun Day!
> 13 Taxi-Laps driven, more or less spectacular, all fast (for me) and 3 of them are uploaded
> ...


First yes it break-in (wear-in) for the tires. I love it the competitor in you kicks in and the race is on. First time I've seen you get passed but you were also not driving like you do normally because of the tire break-in. That said that GT3 was fast with a pretty skilled driver, I know you don't take much credit for your driving skills but this shows that you can keep up or even pass some of the faster cars on the track good job. Keep videos coming you've got me hooked! But as always stay safe! Good shot of the OOPS!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> First yes it break-in (wear-in) for the tires. I love it the competitor in you kicks in and the race is on. First time I've seen you get passed but you were also not driving like you do normally because of the tire break-in. That said that GT3 was fast with a pretty skilled driver, I know you don't take much credit for your driving skills but this shows that you can keep up or even pass some of the faster cars on the track good job. Keep videos coming you've got me hooked! But as always stay safe! Good shot of the OOPS!


Kind thanks man.  I changed the title into "run-in" meanwhile. :thumbup:

The GetSpeed GT3 RaceTaxi came up very fast as I was a bit strolling around cause of
the need to run-in the new tires. But RaceTaxis and RingTaxis are a very prominent aim
while touristic driving.  Mostly very fast cars driven by Pros and extremely well prepared. 
So if you meet one by chance you MUST try to catch him. Sh... on the tires. 

Cause with paying passengers they are forced to not go 100% (I think 90% max.). And 
so - if you got some good amateur skills - you maybe have the chance to catch them (like I 
did with the M3 RingTaxi in the following lap, chase begins @5:40) or to go a lap with them.






I like that you like the vids. Good to see that there are more maniacs outside besides me.


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> I like that you like the vids. Good to see that there are more maniacs outside besides me.


There are much more maniacs ... just not so fortunate to live 1h drive  from the Ring


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

albertracing1 said:


> There are much more maniacs ... just not so fortunate to live 1h drive  from the Ring


I know, Albert, I am lucky with this...   :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Supply again.. 

Meeting the BMW M3 RingTaxi is always exciting cause it is a sort of benchmark, Lap1 from 4:50  
Awsome Porsche 944 turbo tracktool very well driven in Lap 2 from 1:50 or so...

1. Fast Taxi-Lap for the godson, BMW M3 RingTaxi as well






2. Similar fast Taxi-Lap for the neighbours boy, 944 turbo from 1:50


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Last uploads concerning the kids amusement day (06th of May) with some more or less
exciting laps...

1. With a pretty fast 997 GT3 (from around 5:00) - a 991 GT3 and a 458 are met earlioer the lap






2. A kids taxi lap with little traffic - quite ordinary






3.- And one with more traffic...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Btw., this is how the little Ooops from Video 2 looked like from the outside:


You didn't seem to miss a beat! Good for you.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> You didn't seem to miss a beat! Good for you.


Not 1 single millimeter off the throttle...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Yes you do*

Hi Markus,

As another poster noted, you certainly have the chops. Without those you'd stand no chance to follow those GT3s and M3 and that cool 944. Very interesting to watch and see how you have to let off the gas a number of times. It was also interesting how you pushed the GT3 to the outside and passed underneath them. Your car now seems well-sorted and your driving it surely the same! As always, I love the vids. 

PS, that VII R was pretty cool. I guess they were a 100 hp down on your RS?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> As another poster noted, you certainly have the chops. Without those you'd stand no chance to follow those GT3s and M3 and that cool 944. Very interesting to watch and see how you have to let off the gas a number of times. It was also interesting how you pushed the GT3 to the outside and passed underneath them. Your car now seems well-sorted and your driving it surely the same! As always, I love the vids.
> 
> PS, that VII R was pretty cool. I guess they were a 100 hp down on your RS?


Thanks mate. 

As you see by throttle position I could have passed the GT3 earlier. But I thought it might be
a spectacular motive for the photographers and videographers outside. Two fast yellow cars
chasing another. But none of them caught us... 

The car is very well sorted out now! Can hardly think it any better. Driving gets better and
better as well the more I get used to the car and learn how to have benefits from the well-sorted 
setup. 

The VII R belongs to my friend Lara, has around 360 HP, a KW Clubsport, brake upgrade and
Recaro seats as well. And Lara is a very good driver. :thumbup:

More to come, tomorrow 21st is holiday here and I will go again.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now to something completely different...  

Warmup-Lap driven on Whit Monday, track not completely dry yet, cold tires. After 20 seconds I realized 
that the Direzza is a bit tricky as long as not on proper temperature...  From 5:00 the Apex McLaren 
720S RingTaxi came up. Man, this thing is fast on straights...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Ohhhh*

Z wet track is scary!!

And that McLaren is a bullet; it is amazing how fast it pulled away from you after the caution section.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Z wet track is scary!!
> 
> And that McLaren is a bullet; it is amazing how fast it pulled away from you after the caution section.


Yah, seems as if it has 720 HP in reality. 

And now the last and fastest lap of Whitmonday. Sadly I lost lots of seconds in the parts 'Fuchsröhre' 
(from 2:05), 'Adenauer Forst' (from 2:25) and (most important) 'Kesselchen' (from 4:20). Otherwise 
- I believe - it would have been a really fast lap. 






In addition two more Taxi-Laps for Mario and Jacob 

Mario: 





Jacob:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Yah, seems as if it has *720 H*P in reality.
> 
> And now the last and fastest lap of Whitmonday. Sadly I lost lots of seconds in the parts 'Fuchsröhre'
> (from 2:05), 'Adenauer Forst' (from 2:25) and (most important) 'Kesselchen' (from 4:20). Otherwise
> ...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> TheMaOdy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, seems as if it has *720 H*P in reality.
> ...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Did a thing...  

By chance I found the PiP function of my video software. Was fascinated and tried it. 
Took a vid of me in my TT-RS and lay the video of my mate Dag following me in his 
991.1 Carrera into the PiP Window. Much more information and maybe as well more
entertainment I found. Afterwards I took a vid of Dag (another lap) and pip'ed my 
video following him into the 2nd window. Look and judge for yourselves:

1. Me in TT, my friend Dag in 991.1 Carrera following me:






2. Dag in 991.1 Carrera, me in TT following:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Did a thing...
> 
> By chance I found the PiP function of my video software. Was fascinated and tried it.
> Took a vid of me in my TT-RS and lay the video of my mate Dag following me in his
> ...


I've always wanted to see what is behind you and this provides that perspective. The leader seems to be the fastest in both videos. I like the new feature, hope to see it more.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I've always wanted to see what is behind you and this provides that perspective. The leader seems to be the fastest in both videos. I like the new feature, hope to see it more.


Glad to hear you like them! :thumbup:

There will be more coming soon, man. 
Sadly there are not so many comrades that are able to do a full lap
on the same speed level. So only a few PiP laps are possible in this
form. But I found at least another one that's extremely spectacular
cause of fighting against a Corvette for around 1/3 of the lap and
very high traffic (nearly like rush hour )


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Next one is uploaded in Full HD... 

As I said in the post before highly spectacular cause of the amount of traffic
and the "fighting" against the Corvette. Have fun...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Fun one!*

Really enjoying the perspective this provides. It also helps seeing in the PiP what you are doing to set the line; that's not always as evident when viewed from the driving/camera position we are all used to.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Really enjoying the perspective this provides. It also helps seeing in the PiP what you are doing to set the line; that's not always as evident when viewed from the driving/camera position we are all used to.


Exactly this, mate! :thumbup:,

That's why I love those videos from behind. Problem is, you do not often
find someone who can follow the whole lap with this speed... 

And if you did, they don't always have cameras in their cars. Or the cams
don't work. Or you don't know the guy amd loose him on the carpark. Or, or, or....


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Some afterwork fun yesterday again. Perfect track conditions, good shape of the day for car and
driver as well. Came back with a new Personal Best! 






It went all that good that even the warmup lap was surprisingly fast (7:50)






Another PB I had in lap 3 but it lasted only for 1 lap (see above)






And a very exciting lap with the BMW M3 RingTaxi






Have Fun


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

> TheMaOdy66
> Some afterwork fun yesterday again. Perfect track conditions, good shape of the day for car and
> driver as well. Came back with a new Personal Best!


Hi Marcus,

Great runs and thanks for uploading them. Got a bit of excessive vertical movement with your camera though, loose or failing camera mount?

Almost time to quit your day job and apply for full-time BMW Ring Taxi driver? 

Happy you are really doing well and hope it continues during the rest of the season. We sure enjoy watching your drives and how your TT-RS is performing.

-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Great runs and thanks for uploading them. Got a bit of excessive vertical movement with your camera though, loose or failing camera mount?
> 
> ...


Hey Rod,

kind thanks as always. 

The camera/smartphone movement leaves me a bit helpless cause I changed nothing but 
the footage begins more and more to shake. Don't know what's happening. I think I have
to demount the holder amd try again. If that doesn't help I fear I have to purchase a new
Spider-Grip for the smartphone.

He he, that's a dream for me. Once being RingTaxi Driver. Wow! 

If you enjoy, I'm satisfied! 

Cheers,
Markus


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nice driving*

Markus,

You seem much faster now!

I noticed you did a bit of off-roading in the beginning of the lap with the Ring Taxi! Impressive that the Taxi moved over - maybe the Ring Taxi job is in your future! That car seemed to oscillate at the speeds you both were doing and could be noticed in how twitchy it was at times, especially the long hi-speed left-hand sweepers. I guess it could have been the driver input too.

So, you mentioned PBs. What exactly were they time wise? You mentioned a 7:50, but what were the others?

Glad you've had a great start to your summer Ring season. 

Regards my friend, Warren


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus,
> 
> You seem much faster now!
> 
> ...


Hey Warren,

kind thanks for your words. I really have to blush now... 

Yes, in the beginning I was a lille bit too fast in that corner (the passage is called 'T13' cause it's the 
name of the of the stand you pass there) while the plan was to catch the RingTaxi as soon as possible.
I know from the past that I get spectacular footage following them. The drivers are very good but 
suffer a bit from the material. Very heavy OEM M3 on street tires with 3 passengers are usually not
that precise instruments you need on The Ring. But what they do under these circumstances is simply
an extremely good job. And that is the reason for the moving/twitching you saw.

He let me pass cause he noticed that I am a good amount faster but not able to pass him if he doesn't
let me. It's hard to pass someone on The Ring that has 450 HP and skills. Even if he has not the perfect
material. Fast is the M3 anyway. So it was fairness. Later we talked a bit on the parking. 

There are PBs for every track layout but usually we touristic drivers use the 'Bridge to Gantry' layout
if we talk about PBs.

With the Golf R my PB was 7:54 (2016). In the end of the last season I set a 7:40 then with the TT
and improved this now to a 7:34. But it's not the end. Cause the 7:40 last year was on a trackday 
without any traffic and with flying start cause of open straight. This trackday I do again middle of July. 
Let's wait what I can do then. 

The advantage I gained this year comes from he full bucket seats on the one hand and the Direzzas
on the other hand. The seats help me steereing more clean and positioning the car more precise.
And the Direzza tires give me the confidence in fast curves and the extra grip out of slow curves.

Lot of text, sorry! 

Best Regards, Markus


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Hey Warren,
> 
> kind thanks for your words. I really have to blush now...
> 
> ...


Love the details you shared. I appreciate it Markus. Didn't know the Direzza's were that good but glad they are helping you so much.

20 seconds is huge, congrats! 


Warren


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Hey Warren,
> 
> kind thanks for your words. I really have to blush now...
> 
> ...


Markus,

Excellent point, seating is a very major factor as is finding the perfect seated position, which I see some of my friends still trying to find their ideal driving position, but doing so with the stock seats and rather poor quality seats. Certainly glad you mentioned this! And your comments about your tires being used are also very good feedback/information for all of us.

Thank you Marcus, for these very important performance observations.

-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Markus,
> 
> Excellent point, seating is a very major factor as is finding the perfect seated position, which I see some of my friends still trying to find their ideal driving position, but doing so with the stock seats and rather poor quality seats. Certainly glad you mentioned this! And your comments about your tires being used are also very good feedback/information for all of us.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Rod!  Always... :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

New vids from Yesterday. No track records or PBs cause of typical Tourist Sunday. Lots of traffic, 
accidents, yellow flag areas and track closures after crashes. But I did 9 laps in total having heaps 
of fun as usually, 3 of them here:

1. Warmup-Runde, early morning: 






2. Second lap, tire pressure still too high but in fact the fastest lap of the day, lot of traffic though: 






3. Last lap of the day, the most spectacular one, chasing a wonderful 'Martini' foiled 991 GT3 RS: 






Have fun!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*1st of July 2018*

Three more vids of 1st of July freshly uploaded, typical Tourist Sunday:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice laps Markus!

Wow, that Green AMG Ring Taxi is super fast, not to mention the driver skills.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Nice laps Markus!
> 
> Wow, that Green AMG Ring Taxi is super fast, not to mention the driver skills.


Thanks, man! 

The Green Beast is a GTR w/ 585 HP and this is the driver:
https://www.driverdb.com/drivers/markus-oestreich/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markus_Oestreich

A good friend of mine and one of my very early instructors (lots of my skills he teached me),
did not know he was driving the RingTaxi that day, we met by chance. And I (shouter that I am) 
told him that I would follow him for the whole lap.  He sent me down to earth again...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was on my favourite Nordschleife trackday the last two days. It is an event with Pros that guide small groups of 5 to 6 cars 
with direct correction of mistakes by radio communication. That's the first day. Second day means free Driving with an open 
pitlane and open 2,6 Kms long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (which is not drivable whilst touristic driving sessions). Sadly the free 
driving session was over for me after the second lap that ended with a highspeed tire damage @ 260 Km/h. The complete cap 
of the front left tire dispensed and destroyed huge parts of the front of my car. I had to be towed out...

But 2 laps I have recorded anyway incl. data overlay by Harry's Laptimer. The 1st one ended with a new PB for the full course 
layout, went from 8:06 to 8:00, here it is:






And this was the second directly following lap with the tire damage in the end. Could collect some supercars before though...  






So sad at all cause man and machine were in top shape. The #sub8 for the full course would have been done easily and maybe 
a 7:2x for the BtG layout as well....


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> I was on my favourite Nordschleife trackday the last two days. It is an event with Pros that guide small groups of 5 to 6 cars
> with direct correction of mistakes by radio communication. That's the first day. Second day means free Driving with an open
> pitlane and open 2,6 Kms long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (which is not drivable whilst touristic driving sessions). Sadly the free
> driving session was over for me after the second lap that ended with a highspeed tire damage @ 260 Km/h. The complete cap
> ...


Congrats Markus on your PB, sorry to hear about the damage on your car, did you have a chance to access the damage? But I'm glad to see that you could kept it under control and able to pull over safely. Car can always be repaired. As always great video and truly enjoy viewing them. Will you post the damage done to your car? Glad your safe :thumbup:

You're right you were ripping down that track but failures are part of racing as well.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Congrats Markus on your PB, sorry to hear about the damage on your car, did you have a chance to access the damage? But I'm glad to see that you could kept it under control and able to pull over safely. Car can always be repaired. As always great video and truly enjoy viewing them. Will you post the damage done to your car? Glad your safe :thumbup:
> 
> You're right you were ripping down that track but failures are part of racing as well.


Thanks buddy. :thumbup:

No chance to anticipate. Everything works fine, then you hear the sound and in the tenth of a second
you need to check what's going on there is someone tearing your steering wheel out of your hand. You
only can react. If you do it correct (or are lucky), everything looks as smooth as it does here. Reacting 
wrong (or being unlucky) means serious damages...

I think I will receive pics from the garage to which I brought the car to get it fixed. If so I will post them
in my build thread.


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> SNIP...
> No chance to anticipate. Everything works fine, then you hear the sound and in the tenth of a second
> you need to check what's going on there is someone tearing your steering wheel out of your hand. You
> only can react. If you do it correct (or are lucky), everything looks as smooth as it does here. Reacting
> wrong (or being unlucky) means serious damages....


Marcus,
Sorry to see the tire failure, but you managed a quick and effective recovery with no damage to yourself. Excellent driving and control, as many of us know how bad a tire failure can be and glad you 'summerized' the process getting through it as best as possible. Will look for the pics to see what it did to your TT-RS, but in the meantime we're very glad to see you 'took care of business' and are safe!
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> Sorry to see the tire failure, but you managed a quick and effective recovery with no damage to yourself. Excellent driving and control, as many of us know how bad a tire failure can be and glad you 'summerized' the process getting through it as best as possible. Will look for the pics to see what it did to your TT-RS, but in the meantime we're very glad to see you 'took care of business' and are safe!
> -Rod


Kind thanks Rod!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

2 laps of guided driving of the 'Sportauto Perfektionstraining". For you to get an idea how
this works and how fast we drive guided already. And of course cause of the absolutely 
awsome M4 GTS in front of me in one of the laps (more to come...). :wink: 

Instructor = Markus Oestreich

W/ M4 GTS:






W/ AC Schnitzer ACS2:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now I cutted 2 consistant BtG laps out of a stint of free driving on the Sortauto Trackday. Done 
one ofter the other directly, first one with "standing" start from the carpark, the second one with flying 
start. Both exactly even fast... Have fun. 

1. Some nice Cars. 






2. Vs. 991 GT3


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

3 more vids out of the archive, filmed and driven 01st of July while a usual touristic driving session

1. Some nice cars, yellow flags and so on...






2. Tire damage again, Direzzas again, left rear this time. A really good lap till the damage






3. And - last but not least - an unspectacular #under8 through traffic


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Trackday 'Sportauto Perfektionstraining' September 2018*

After the very long repair pause (from 14.07.) I got my car back from the garage on Monday (17.09.). Perfect timing 
for the second 'Sportauto Perfektionstraing' 2-day-trackday (19.09. + 20.09.) of this year. Weather was nearly pefect, 
maybe a bit too high temperatures (air & track) but though my air condition failed (man, that was hot in the car   ) 
very good outer conditions. You'll see from the vids I brought with me, 4 of them are already uploaded...

The first day I was in a middlefast group. What definitely not means you have no fun there.  In this lap the fun was 
a bit minimized for the instructor (Markus Oestreich) cause he had to change his instructor-car from an AC Schnitzer 
ACS2 (he drove regularly) to an Audi RS5. His judgement: absolutely awful!






The second day I changed to a faster group. Much nearer to my personal skills.
Here one lap directly behind the instructor (Oliver Rudolph) in his Audi R8 V10 Plus:






And we did "reversed guided driving" as well. Means one driver out of the group becomes the leader and goes directly 
in front of the instructor. The rest of the group is following.

Here a fellow with a 996 GT3 is leading the group, really fast. Btw., the 996 GT2 directly in front of me was the "slowest" 
car in our group. But I have to say that the (swiss) driver is over 70 years old already. For this he is awsome fast with 
this pretty old car without any assistance systems. Hats off for this guy! 8) 






And in this lap finally I was the leader of the group. Managed to drive a 7:43  Which is not really easy if you have to 
check your mirrors all the time for the rest of the group behind you. Am I too fast or eventually too slow? After the lap 
even the instructor said that he had heaps of fun. 8) 






And - last but not least - as always I definitely have nothing against some likes, shares or subscriptions.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey Markus great to see you got the car back on the track, as always awesome videos. Wow that R8 is quick out of the turns  . Nice to hear that instructor had fun when you led the group great job leading!. What tires did you go with this time? Again thanks for sharing your videos and nice to see you back in the car.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Hey Markus great to see you got the car back on the track, as always awesome videos. Wow that R8 is quick out of the turns  . Nice to hear that instructor had fun when you led the group great job leading!. What tires did you go with this time? Again thanks for sharing your videos and nice to see you back in the car.


Thanks mate! :thumbup: 
This time I used Pirelli Trofeo R in 245/40/18. Not bad but not on the niveau of the Direzzas.

Tip: The tires I use are always displayed in the discriptions to the vids If you click "show more".


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

2 more vids here, guys & gals, of the free driving session this time, with open straight and pitlane so that you can 
go complete laps incl. the 2,6 Kms long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (Engl. somewhat like 'Heights of Dottingen') that 
can not be driven whilst touristic driving sessions. So the Full Course layout is very rare, vids are as well.

You'll see full stints (but each without the inlap), the first one with 2 laps, the second one with 3 laps. I hope that 
will not bore you too much... :laugh:

The laptimes of the 5 laps (all in a range of only 2 seconds) show that under these circumstances, with that tires 
and in my shape of the day not more was possible. But I collected some "Big Ones" on the laps, lining you find in 
the description of both vids.  As well as the car specs and tires.

1. Stint (2 Laps): 






2. Stint (3 Laps):


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Me again  With 2 new vids of the touristic driving session yesterday. After long long waiting (since 18.06.2018!) 
I was finally for touristic driving again - on Sunday, what I don't really like usually. Weather was perfect as well as 
the overall conditions. But it was really busy what lead to lots of yellow flag phases and 2 longer closures so I left 
the track at around 3 pm.

But I did 8 laps in total and brought some vids with me of which 2 I'd like to link here. First one is a lap in which the 
Jaguar F-Type SVR RingTaxi (Dale Lomas at the wheel) was behind me first and later in front of me. A very funny 
lap through touristic traffic.  In the second one I meet a 991 GT2 RS at 4:00. That was a lap for warming up after 
a long closure (car was cold, tires under 2,0 bar pressure) but after in this lap an accident happened at Schwedenkreuz 
(around 2:00) I knew there would be another closure so I did no more laps afterwards.

1. With Jag F-Type SVR RingTaxi: 






2. With 991 GT2 RS:


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Thx for sharing.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

You're welcome, mate.  And btw.... 

And another 2 laps from the trackday 19th/20th September. Two attempts to begin a first stint in the free driving 
session. 

The first one ended cause one - in Germany - well known influencer and youtuber had crashed his Lambo Huracán 
Avio in the Pif-Paf curve (@ 3:10). After this and cause of the Yellow Flag Section I cancelled this first attempt and 
went back to the car park. 

The second one was very promising one cause I met a white 991 GT3 RS that followed me for the first half of the 
lap till I let him pass (@ 3:40) and then chased him. But this stint I had to cancel after the first lap cause a part had 
gone loose in my legroom and I was afraid it would block my pedals. So sad cause with this GT3 RS it would have 
been a very interesting stint of more than one lap.  

1. Attempt: 






2. Attempt:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Next part of the story...

2 more laps of the same trackday, both in rare Full Track Layout including the 2,6 Kms long "straight" 'Döttinger Höhe'. 
Both done directly after another in one stint. Both with full data overlay. It was the 1st stint I could finally do after having
2 tries aborted before (see above). Sadly the stint had to end after the second lap cause of a lack of fuel. One half lap
to the second Exit of the track @Breidscheid (where a gas station is near the track) I used to cool the machine and myself.
This was really necessary cause of the dropped out AirCon.

1. W/ McLaren 720 S in 1:1 coaching in the beginning






2. Following lap w/ some nice cars






3. And for those interested (only for real freaks   ) here the complete stint of 2,5 laps, beginning from the car park and 
ending at the gas station (wo/ overlay sadly)


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

The Ring [Nordschleife of course, not GP course] again, touristic driving this time. Cause there were laps of Sunday, 
30th September still lying around on my HDD without any use. Which is definitely not correct.  So I uploaded 3 of 
them. Nothing special or spectacular, only fast touristic driving...

1. Sunday morning driving into the sunrise:






2. Free and easy lap:






3. Fast lap through tourist traffic:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

One day holiday in Germany yesterday gave me the chance to visit The Ring again. Nice day, cold weather, 
little traffic. But one thing that I hoped it will never happen to me happened in fact. I spun on a coolant/oil 
spill. Luckily no damage to me or the car (only a little damage at one rim that hit a curb hard) but very near 
to a "code brown".  






The spill was absolutely invisible to me, passenger said the same. And the danger zone the yellow flag warned 
of was passed in my oppinion after I had passed the Kangoo on the right side - the driver of this Kangoo waved 
the last yellow flag you can see.

And I had a lap in which I met an astonishingly fast Suzuki Swift Sport (143 HP). You can see him (still far away) 
from 2:30. I wondered why it was so hard to catch up till I finally overtook him @ 4:20. Sadly you can't see it in 
the vid but he managed to follow me till 7:00. And my astonishment was getting bigger and bigger. Until I met the 
guy without helmet on the car park and realised it was my good friend Fabio who is a semi-professional driver in 
the VLN Endurance Series.  You see what is possible with little 143 HP if you have pro skills. Awsome! 8) 






Two more laps are uploaded in addition:

Quite fast passenger lap for a mate of mine: 






Check-up Lap after the spin:


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> SNIP... And I had a lap in which I met an astonishingly fast Suzuki Swift Sport (143 HP). You can see him (still far away) from 2:30. I wondered why it was so hard to catch up till I finally overtook him @ 4:20. Sadly you can't see it in
> the vid but he managed to follow me till 7:00. And my astonishment was getting bigger and bigger. Until I met the
> guy without helmet on the car park and realised it was my good friend Fabio who is a semi-professional driver in
> the VLN Endurance Series.  You see what is possible with little 143 HP if you have pro skills. Awsome!


Oh how true! A long time ago I had a similar experience with a driver in a home-built car based on a Fiat, who was testing it for its owner, when I was driving my modified Triumph TR3 at Riverside Raceway in Riverside, California. It turned out to be Phil Hill, who I had earlier met when my ex-wife used to baby sit for him. His driving skill was certainly a gazillion times better than my novice level and I have never forgotten this experience... nor did the owner of the Fiat project! 

Great to see you back in the TT-RS on the track you love.
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Oh how true! A long time ago I had a similar experience with a driver in a home-built car based on a Fiat, who was testing it for its owner, when I was driving my modified Triumph TR3 at Riverside Raceway in Riverside, California. It turned out to be Phil Hill, who I had earlier met when my ex-wife used to baby sit for him. His driving skill was certainly a gazillion times better than my novice level and I have never forgotten this experience... nor did the owner of the Fiat project!
> 
> Great to see you back in the TT-RS on the track you love.
> -Rod


Ha ha...  

Yeah, a very similar experience as I hade.  But we can't compare Phil Hill and Fabio Grosse. Though Fabio is 
a fantastic driver and surely a few million or trillion (to stay with your example) times better than me he is no 
World Champion indeed. 

But a very good VLN endurance driver in a Cayman GT4 Cup car. The best of them to be honest.  And here is 
the part of the lap after he had closed up to me cause of the yellow flag area. Filmed by him onboard from his 
(Öhlins test car) Swift Sport:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Season End 2018!*

As I told before actually the season should have been over for me since November 1st. But then 'The Ring' opened 
the famous 24h Layout on Sunday 04.11. This means you drive Nordschleife and the complete CP Course. For the 
same money per lap.  So I really HAD to go again. 4 laps on this spectacular laylout were possible until my front 
pads started to wear out. So I had to stop and definitely end the season.  Two of these 4 laps I uploaded already, 
Taxi laps for gentle passengers from Italy. 

No 1: 





No 2:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Two more laps of last Sunday uploaded (the last ones - I promise  ). But if you have videos of those very rare
laps (layout) you must show them. 

1. Warmup-Lap with a blocking Nissan GT-R in the end






2. Faster and busier lap. With the ****tiest sounding M3 I ever heard...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Did a thing...  I cutted a complete lap on The Ring together out of my tourist driving onboards whenever 
I met one of the official Ring Taxis or Race Taxis (as some name them theirselves). Some very nice cars 
and some very good drivers... 

Cars (Drivers ) in order of appearance: 

0:06 - AMG GT R Race Taxi (Driver: Markus Oestreich) 
1:17 - BMW M3 http://www.ringtaxi.de (Driver: unknown, probably Will) 
2:35 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd) 
3:25 - Jaguar F-Type SVR Race Taxi (Driver: Dale Lomas) 
4:03 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd) again 
5:06 - Pit Lane BMW M3 Ring Taxi (Driver: unknown) 
5:48 - Jaguar F-Type SVR Race Taxi (Driver: Dale Lomas) again 
6:46 - Apex McLaren 720 S Ring Taxi (Driver: Robert) 
7:15 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd)


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

3 more laps from the 2018 archive. Rare Full Course videos you can not drive whilst touristic driving sessions. 
They come from a trackday in September with open pitlane and open 2,3 Kms long straight. All driven in one 
go, directly after one another. 

Having made those few little mistakes in the third lap I ended driving for that day to prevent major mistakes 
and major damage. I felt I was at my personal limit for the day. The nearly identical laptimes on free track 
show in addition that my shape of the day did not make faster laps possible.

Nr. 1 [8:08]






Nr. 2 [8:06]






Nr. 3 [8:06]


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And here - finally - my personal season review 'Nordschleife 2018'. Like always a video cutted together 
from the scenes I found in the footage of the Ring Filmers who film the touristic driving sessions regularly. 
So only outside views of the #yellowrocket. No complete lap came together but not bad at all. :wink:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome video - truly enjoyed that :heart:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Awesome video - truly enjoyed that :heart:


Your pleasure is mine, mate! :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Uploaded some not published laps these days. Continuous driven laps from a trackday, 
cutted to BtG-laps to make them better comparable. I tried very hard to get faster and 
faster each lap. Managed that in the beginning (maybe only cause of the reducing traffic) 
but stagnated later on the same laptime I did 3 times. 

Not more possible at that day obviously...

1. 7:46 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a2VKCdKkro
2. 7:44 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f94XHZ9lTxo
3. 7:43 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjfkZTpNDsk
4. 7:41 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syprgmDoRYo
5. 7:41 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0ULnWWBprI
6. 7:41 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOjovmBnoqY


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Beginning of this year I started a new Mini-Series in my channel. From every season (since I am filming my laps) 
I chose the subjective most exciting or spectacular lap I did. I cutted that vid together a bit and re-uploaded it to 
the channel. Named "the most exciting lap XXXX". The first ones (2012 - 2016) were not uploaded here cause they 
were not done with a TT (but with Golf 6 R and Golf 7 R). 

But from 2017 I used the TT and so the laps from then on shall be posted here. The choice for 2017 was pretty hard 
but in the end I chose this lap. A nice chase after a fast Corvette. Followed by my wingman Torben who filmed me. 
So you see my onboard in the large screen and additional "picture in picture" the view of the following M3 E46. Have fun!






Who wants to see the "most exciting" laps 2012 - 2016, don't worry  : the links are to be found in the description of the vid.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Cool video!*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> And here - finally - my personal season review 'Nordschleife 2018'. Like always a video cutted together
> from the scenes I found in the footage of the Ring Filmers who film the touristic driving sessions regularly.
> So only outside views of the #yellowrocket. No complete lap came together but not bad at all. :wink:


I see the yellow rocket is now an advertising sled too! Hope it is helping fund all the racing obsession.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I see the yellow rocket is now an advertising sled too! Hope it is helping fund all the racing obsession.


Ahaha :laugh: :laugh:

It's only advertisement for my own little accounting firm. So no fees for that...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

At home with an influenza these days and got too much time.  Found two vids in the archive from
which I could put another "PiP" Vid together. The big screen shows the view out of my TT, in the small
picture you see the view out of the Cupra 280 of my good friend Thomas from France (YT-channel
pailote67). The aim was to pull Thomas to his very first lap #under8. 

And what shall I say? mission accomplished 8) 8)


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Did I just say "influenza", "at home" and "too much time"?   

The PiP-Project goes on. Me and my two Norwegian friends Lars (991 4S in front of me) and Dag 
(991 "Gulf" Carrera behind me and filming) on our warmup lap one day. A 991 GT3 obviously as well... 

Sorry for bad quality (I did get no better footage) and for making the PÜiP-window a bit too large...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*TT RS (8J) vs. TT RS (8S) - head to head*

Guys, did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?  

Did another thing... Just put the supertest lap of the TT RS (8S) with driver Christian Gebhardt
and one of my laps in the TT RS (8J) into a Youtube Doubler and let them run against each other. 
Very interesting indeed  And then I recorded a screen capture and uploaded it.

Here we go...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nice driving*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Guys, did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?
> 
> Did another thing... Just put the supertest lap of the TT RS (8S) with driver Christian Gebhardt
> and one of my laps in the TT RS (8J) into a Youtube Doubler and let them run against each other.
> ...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> At home with an influenza these days and got too much time.  Found two vids in the archive from
> which I could put another "PiP" Vid together. The big screen shows the view out of my TT, in the small
> picture you see the view out of the Cupra 280 of my good friend Thomas from France (YT-channel
> pailote67). The aim was to pull Thomas to his very first lap #under8.
> ...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> TheMaOdy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?
> ...


In the end we talk about 8 seconds. 3 of them gone behind the Mini @ Pflanzgarten (Video from 6:04) and 1,5 in the beginning
cause I was not able to avoid the delay of my vid by starting the doubler (you see that if you watch the running time). The rest
of the time I lose in those sections you need balls.  

So I am quite satidfied with the result. But we have to keep in mind that the 8S was stock. At least as stock as a test car prepped
by the industry can be.  But mine is a bit track prepped if we talk about coils, brakes and wheel-tire-combination.



20th875 said:


> TheMaOdy66 said:
> 
> 
> > At home with an influenza these days and got too much time.  Found two vids in the archive from
> ...


Yah, mate, the Biker Vid is one of the most exciting I ever did. 

Or didn't you talk about this one?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now to something completely different...  

The series of my most exciting laps comes to an end - temporarily. Cause the season 2018 as well finally 
revealed its most exciting lap. I chose my lap behind the GetSpeed 997 GT3 R RaceTaxi. It was really great 
to have the chance to follow this fabulous car for nearly a whole lap. Thankful for that. A really fantastic car 
with an awsome sound also. Bringing me to my knees.


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Would you mind sharing how you’ve dialed out (if you have) all the under steer you experienced when you first started tracking the tt? 

I really enjoy the content ! Considering purchasing a 8j tt rs myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Digilio86 said:


> Would you mind sharing how you’ve dialed out (if you have) all the under steer you experienced when you first started tracking the tt?
> 
> I really enjoy the content ! Considering purchasing a 8j tt rs myself.
> 
> ...


First of all let me say thanks.  Like it if you enjoy the content. 

I managed to nearly completely eliminate the understeer with two "simple" changes:

1. KW Clubsport Coil Kit with professional allignment + KE stabilisators
2. 9.5 x 18 ATS GTR with 265/35/18 or 245/40/18 semislicks

And a bit I think is due to changes in driving style, mostly braking deep into curves
so the front axle is under load while steering into the curve.

I don't know how to post a *.pdf here, otherwise I would publish my allignment

Cheers,
Markus


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just finished two more uploads. ;-) From the archive of course cause my season 2019 will begin April the 14th

The first one is a Picture in Picture video. The small pic shows the onboard of a biker following me for a while. 
Very good to see the differences between cars and bikes on track.






The second one is a usual tourist lap after a long closure. Used to get the car, the liquids and tires on temp again. 
Lots of traffic.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Season Opening 2019 - Finally!!!*

And finally - the season opening 2019! 

After my planned season start fell into the water (no, into the snow) on 14th of April I went to The Ring again 
on Easter Sunday and finally started my season 2019. I did 10 laps (8 of them with passengers) through the 
Easter Tourist traffic. Which was not as bad as I thought it would be. Two laps I uploaded already:

1. *The very first one!* Always ecxiting to do the very first lap of a year though this year only stabilisators 
were changed over winter. The feeling is always a bit different.






2. A Re-Warmup after a closure - with 2 blocking BMW M3

[video=youtube;D2]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2****YxnYc[/video]
Direct Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2****YxnYc

I had let them pass (though they were not really faster) cause I was still warming up in the beginning of the lap. 
After the warming up was ended and I was obviously faster the didn't do the same for me. I recognized this and 
will know it the next time... 

P.S.: Strange... VWVortex always hides some letters in the URL. The 4 stars are to be changed to R y A K to see the vid.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I added some more laps of Easter Sunday to the channel.

First of all a lap in which I - after a Yellow Phase - met a friend in his extremely fast Opel/Vauxhall Astra G OPC 
(380 + HP, 1.100 - Kgs, KW Competition and a very good driver) that gave me no chance to follow. O. K. I had 
a (handicap-weight) passenger of 115 Kg...  






Then a taxi-lap for my italian mate Gianluca - aim was to go #under8 - mission accomplished though traffic






And last but not least - only to be complete in the end - the second lap of the day. Which is always the lap for 
finding the right tire pressure setup for the rest of the day


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Great video as always and wow that Vauxhall was fast!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Great video as always and wow that Vauxhall was fast!


Thx, buddy! 

Indeed, it is f***** fast.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Still more footage from Easter Sunday to show... 

Fast Taxi-Lap #under8 for my friend Omar through traffic






Another Taxi-Lap for my mate Ryan, lots of overtakes (25+):






Lap with two cars that just had crashed, afterwards the track was closed again:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Another Lap from Easter Sunday (and still not the last :wink: ) again with my Spanish buddy Axel.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

New feature. 

I tested something new what should have been a feature in all of my vids since this season. 
The rear view cam, picture in picture layed into the onboard vid. But I obviously underestimated 
the issues so that I only have 2 laps (my first ones, regularly laps to find the right pressures and 
warming up) with rear view. But these two laps I want to show anyway.

The PiP windows are a bit different from size and height, don't know which one is better. 
Feedback was nice, guys.  

Lap 1:





Lap 2:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

After the Doc gave "green light" I was on the track again last Thursday (Father's Day = holiday in Germany) 
and met some British friends coming back from the Wörthersee and going home over The Ring. Brought some 
Vids with me. 

First lap with a very fast GTi Clubsport in the morning with still little traffic:






And three "taxi-laps" for my friends from the afternoon, lot more traffic then, fun for all as well.

Doug: 






Dave: 






Isabel: 






I apologize for the sound issues. Don't know what that is, never had that before...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Did I mention that Father's Day conditionally had been a day for personal bests? 

Here another fast and safe lap through traffic which would most probably have been a new PB 
without those cars forcing me to slow down. O. K., 7:41 is not that bad anyway... :wink:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Another fast lap from Father's Day. With a little Oooops @Metzgesfeld [2:45]

Front Cam only: 






With Rear Cam (PiP): 







And in addition a simulated rear mirror view generated by Harry's Laptimer:






I will upload another lap the next days where I tried 3 different types of rear angle view pip (placing the 2. picture). 
Can't wait to hear which one you'll find best...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

As announced I tried the 3 different rear view possibilities I am able to produce with a new and not yet published 
video. I post them below and am very interested to find out which one you find to be the best.

Front cam only: 






Rear mirror simulation: 






Large PiP rear view: 






Small PiP rear view: 






Sorry for the sound issues. I did not change anything in my equipmwnt and really don't know where they're coming from...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

A little teaser of my two day trackday last week ("Sportauto Perfektionstraining").  

Standing in front the track was closed cause of an accident. All cars had to turn and go back to their parking position. 
What gave me the opportunity to film the (nearly) complete lineup of the cars participating the trackday. What gives 
you a good impression of what kind of cars are driving there. Of course more to come...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

A stint of 3 complete laps on The Ring (open straight and pitlane) of the last weeks trackdays
free driving session. First stint. Filmed out of a mates car who wanted to do some line training
behind me. After two laps checking my lines we changed position. Met some GT3s in the 3rd lap.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

This 3-lap-stint now cutted into three BtG laps filmed onboard out of my car. Better sight throgh the rear window and Data Display like used to. 

Lap 1, me in front, other TT-RS & R8 folowing, warmup lap: 






Lap 2, positions like 1, increasing speed: 






Lap 3, other TT-RS in front, R8 following, some GT3s met:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Warmup lap from last Wednesdays Touristic Driving Session. Personally I don't remember a weekday 
when there was so many people up ther and so much traffic on the track. Usually that's only on weekends 
with perfect weather. Later I will upload laps with still more traffic, some laps with more than 30 ovetaking 
manouvres. But first - the warmup lap:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now - as promised - the second lap from last Wednesday. 5.000 MiTos 
(the complete Italian MiTo-Club was there obviously) on the track (minimum!) and more than 30 overtakes:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

The 3rd lap from last Wednesday is ready and uploaded. Again more than 30 overtakes in one lap of that 
crazy touristic drivig session. A Polo GTi (?) deep in the grabble @Aremberg, so a longer yellow flag zone 
here. But finally the OBD Dongle was ready for work (better overlay data) and the rear cam was ready to 
be processed by Harry's Laptimer what made the rear view PiP possible. Have fun!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here btw. is the next lap from Wednesday. Fourth one and finally - #under8 






Sorry for the darkness and poor quality of the main video but the Galaxy S5 is overstrained if the light is 
flat late afternoon or early in the morning. Will correct this in future by using a Galaxy S8.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And finally - on weekends I have a bit more time to finish the vids - Lap 5 from Wednesday, 14th of August. 
The last and most spectacular lap of the day. My original aim was the yellow Corvett C8 but I lost her after 
an oil warning @Flugplatz/Schwedenkreuz (and a second one @Brünnchen/Eiskurve) when I had to take back 
throttle for some 20 seconds or so. But therefor I had an exciting "battle" with two extremely fast E36 BMWs 
after Carousel and met a wonderful Urquattro. And did an #under8 still.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Two PiP Videos of a TT-RS (8J)[me] and a TT-RS (8S)[Loris] on their warmup lap through tourist traffic.

Apologies for the poor sound. I always switch off the sound of one video, I don't know why Filmora did 
not notice the switch-off in this videos. 

Loris' Onboard main video, me pip: 






My Onboard main video, Loris' pip: 






Sadly neither Harry's Laptimer nor the GoPro for the rear view wanted to come to work for me...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And making sure you will not have too little footage to work on here are the next 4 laps.  All done last Sunday, 
25th of August. A typical tourist Sunday on The Ring. More than 200 cars on track in every lap, at least one yellow 
flag zone in every lap, more than 20 overtakes every lap, too many partly unwary bikers, 3 closures of more than 
1 h and me in the middle with my wife's godson and a mate of him, trying to give them some fun on track. 

Horrible... :wink:   

1. Warmup lap: 






2. Installation and looking for the correct tire pressure: 






3. Crashed BMW 1M Coupé @Klostertal: 






4. Biker with deathwish @Fuchsröhre/Adenauer Forst:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Now for something different...

Only outside views of my TT-RS 'yellowrocket' filmed and cutted by Petra from 'Ringpressionen' 
(best Touri-Video channel on Youtube), all showing impressions (or ringpressions) from the year 
2019. Taken while touristic driving sessions on The Ring. Have fun.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Great season wrap-up*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Now for something different...
> 
> Only outside views of my TT-RS 'yellowrocket' filmed and cutted by Petra from 'Ringpressionen'
> (best Touri-Video channel on Youtube), all showing impressions (or ringpressions) from the year
> ...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus,
> Car looks great. So fun to see you from a new outside angle. The 400 hp really serves your car well and helps you to just drive around many others and place the car as you'd like. And the suspension setup works a treat on keeping your car so settled... of course there is THE driver mod too! You can hear your car coming before it pops into the scene, but not from the exhaust, but rather the brakes. I guess you must have gotten used to that sound by now.
> 
> Thank you to Petra, super video!


Your pleasur is mine.  I also like those outside views very much.
The sound does not com from the brakes, it comes from the tires.  Very loud those Direzzas...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*OK, I appreciate the correction*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Your pleasur is mine.  I also like those outside views very much.
> The sound does not com from the brakes, it comes from the tires.  Very loud those Direzzas...


Are you going to run Direzzas next season?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Are you going to run Direzzas next season?


Yah, I think so.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was thinking about this for a longer time already... 

And now I did my personal oops compilation.  Cause not only good things happen on The Ring. And
there is definitely no reason to not show the other things as well. We have close calls, nearly crashes
smaller and bigger fails by myself (not all super spectacular but all breathtaking for my - believe me)
and even two of my three crashes I had to face till today. The final crash totalling the Golf 7 R in the 
very end of the vid.

All scenes are shown since I started filming (in 2011) and as far as I have them on vid. Completed
with views from the outside when there were such.


----------



## m3bs (Dec 8, 2002)

Quite a few "moments" there. What happened at 5:52? Tire failure?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

m3bs said:


> Quite a few "moments" there. What happened at 5:52? Tire failure?


Yes, tire damage left front. Nothing you like to have with 260 Km/h on the clock...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wow!*

I replied to this thread two days ago and apparently the reply was lost. I'll take my best shot at rewriting what I said before.

Markus,

That took some character to share. Nobody really likes to share failure but you just keeping getting back up on the horse and doing it again. Very impressed.

I can tell you that well before the end of the video, adrenaline was flowing through my veins. I can only imagine what you must have felt like?!

I hope you have a good off season prepping the car and can't wait till 2020 to once again see you flyin' round' the Ring again! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you and yours.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I replied to this thread two days ago and apparently the reply was lost. I'll take my best shot at rewriting what I said before.
> 
> Markus,
> 
> ...


Kind thanks buddy! :thumbup: 

you can bet my adrenaline was higher...  

And, you know, not only good things happen while driving racetracks. And the "not so good" belong
to it as much as the good things. So no reason not to show them. May others learn from the scenes
and avoid one or two of these situations. More I can't do or want.

Thanks for your good wishes which I return to you and yours completely.

Cheers
Markus


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

My personal season review of 2019 is out 

As usual the best outside view scenes combined with some onboards. Have fun!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*!!!!*

Markus, love the exterior shots. The shot of the M3 giving you the flashing headlights but not being able to pass was pretty priceless too!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours. Again apparently!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus, love the exterior shots. The shot of the M3 giving you the flashing headlights but not being able to pass was pretty priceless too!
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours. Again apparently!


He he...  

Kind thanks, for your good wishes as well. I all return to you and your beloved.

Cheers, Markus


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

There was still footage on my HDD... :wink: E. g. my 4 last laps of the free driving session while Sportauto Trackday. 
All in one go - hoping not to bore anyone.  Those 2 days were the hottest of 2019, at this 25th of July we had 102° F 
air temp and 136° F track temp. Very hot and extremely stressful for man and machine. Video runs until at 33:10 the 
smartphone (front cam) shut off cause of the heat! I did a 5th lap in fact but with black screen and only the rear cam 
running I found that would be too boring indeed and cut it off. Have fun anyway.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just for Fun! Shortly befor the new season. Two vids uploaded with only rear view perspective. 
Vids of very busy laps so that there is some action on track. One is flipped (for a view like you 
see in the rear mirror) the other not flipped (for a view like you watched out of the rear window). 
Don't know what I like better. But somehow cool to watch I find. Cause I have the feeling to get 
more of the special 3-dimensionality of the track from this view.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now - last but not least - I uploaded the most exciting lap I ever did on 'The Ring' in a cutted version 
as part of my "Most Exciting" Series on Youtube.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Season opening - finally! 

Due to Corona lockdown the season opening had to be delayed and delayed...
But this week it finally worked. Wanted to improve my equipment by using a GoPro Hero 8 Black to film 
in front and a GoPro Hero 5 Black for the rear. But did not manage to connect both cams with the remote 
control (though OEM GoPro). So I used only the Gopro for the front. Quality is marvelous but I have still 
some things to sort out. The data recording did not work yet and in one lap the battery of the GoPro ran 
out. This lap:






After that I took my old equipment (Smartphone, X-Grip and Harry's Laptimer) and managed to record a 
very exciting and pretty fast lap with my favourite playfellow (GT3):






The stabilization and picture quality of the GoPro is so far ahead...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometthing "Up-to-Date" here.
New Camaras, new Layout, I am working on further progress...


----------



## m3bs (Dec 8, 2002)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Sometthing "Up-to-Date" here.
> New Camaras, new Layout, I am working on further progress...


Looks much better than the old HLT setup. What are you using for data collection now? The G-meter readings seem a little optimistic... well over 2.0 many times.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

m3bs said:


> Looks much better than the old HLT setup. What are you using for data collection now? The G-meter readings seem a little optimistic... well over 2.0 many times.


Kind thx, mate.

This data comes from one of the GoPros. And yes, very optimistic sometimes.
As well as it looses connection to the GPS System from time to time and the Speedo shows rubbish then.
In future I'd like to collect data from the OBD II inteface via dongle again. But still looking for an app 
(besides HLT) that can collect and give out the data in a file for Race Render. We will see...


----------



## m3bs (Dec 8, 2002)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Kind thx, mate.
> 
> This data comes from one of the GoPros. And yes, very optimistic sometimes.
> As well as it looses connection to the GPS System from time to time and the Speedo shows rubbish then.
> ...


Consider picking up an AIM Solo for data collection. The DL version can obtain data from OBDII port in addition to GPS/accelerometer data, which can then be exported to an Excel file. I use RaceRender to merge with GoPro video. I believe you've seen my videos on YT (m3bs1). The AIM Race Studio software can also provide many hours of "entertainment", depending on how analytical you want to get with your data.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

m3bs said:


> Consider picking up an AIM Solo for data collection. The DL version can obtain data from OBDII port in addition to GPS/accelerometer data, which can then be exported to an Excel file. I use RaceRender to merge with GoPro video. I believe you've seen my videos on YT (m3bs1). The AIM Race Studio software can also provide many hours of "entertainment", depending on how analytical you want to get with your data.


You're joking?  I'm a long time subscriber. 

I will have a look into this AIMDL, looks good on first glimpse, thanks for recommendation!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Next lap online now, day is Corpus Christi as well, new layout as well, still a few raindrops 
but not that much that you couldn't go a good amount faster than the lap before. 

First time I tried the new Youtube feature "chapters". The timeline is divided in peces which 
allow you to directly go to the part of the video you want to see. Don't know if it's worth anything...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Third lap from Corpus Christi now. Nothing too special here. Only a funny and fast taxi lap for my mate Mario.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*TT-RS is history*

And now, after the insurance company covered the damage finally, I can post my final lap of Corpus Christi. 
And in fact the very final lap for the TT-RS #yellowrocket. I totalled it at the Breidscheid Wall.

Though I really don't know for sure what the **** happened, the most probably correct explanation ist that it 
was a combination of a few little bad lucks. A little unease in the car after overtaking short before, few inches 
too far right from that, a few inches too late on brakes, a few inches too late for steering in and 1 or 2 Km/h 
too fast. Though I can't verify this by parallel viewing of this lap with another lap of the same day.

But anyway: the TT is history now and I will start a new project: Golf 7 GTi TCR.


----------



## m3bs (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, no! Not again? Looks like there were some dark patches on the surface. Damp spot? Looks like the front end just washed out on you.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

m3bs said:


> Oh, no! Not again? Looks like there were some dark patches on the surface. Damp spot? Looks like the front end just washed out on you.


Exactly that was the feeling in the car.
Yah, maybe something on the track, whatever it was...


----------



## m3bs (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear about it, but looking forward to your TCR adventures. 

I guess you saw how far I strayed from the VW....


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

m3bs said:


> Sorry to hear about it, but looking forward to your TCR adventures.
> 
> I guess you saw how far I strayed from the VW....


Yes, Sir!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

As a farewell for the brave TT-RS I cutted my traditional Bye Bye Video. Set together
the scenes of outside Videos I had the chance to collect in the nearly 4 years I used 
the car and tried to get a complete Ring Lap together. Filled up missing parts with some 
onboards filmed out of cars of mates or other tourist drivers.


----------

